# How tight should a shoe tree be?



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

Allright, quick question:

When a shoe tree is inserted into a shoe and tightened, how tight should it actually be? Is it just tight enough to get the creases out of the leather, or should the leather be pulled taught?

Justin


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tight enough to get the creases out of the leather, in other words, aim for a snug fit. If the trees are too tight, they can distort the shape and/or size of the shoe.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks. That's what made sense, but I wanted to ask just to be sure.

I had put them in tight enough to pull the creases, but not tight enough to begin to flatten the sole.

Justin


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Barely enough to get the creases out. However, if some of your shoes have really soft leather, the trees will stretch them...so be careful. If that's the case, use slightly smaller trees. You'll still get the same perspiration-wicking qualities from them.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

The box the shoe trees comes in has a size guide. I followed that with good results.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't buy them, always had them lying around and decided it'd be a good time to start using them.

The shoes they're in are also a pretty stout leather, but i still went just enough to peel the creases out.

Justin


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

While I agree with being tight enough to take out the creases, I much prefer the shoe trees that can hold the desired length over the cheaper spring variety.

If a shoe gets wet enough (think soaked!) they will contract a little as they dry. In this rare event I will let the shoe tree stretch them back out.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know if there's a "normal" way for shoe trees to be designed, but here goes.

They aren't the spring style, they have a cedar toe and heel portion. The toe portion has a metal bar coming out of it with one set of holes that aligns with a series of holes in a metal bar coming out of the heel portion.

You align the holes you want, insert the cross pin, and then push down on the metal part sticking out of the heel portion where it locks in place through compression like a load binder.

I started using them because I bought a new pair of dress shoes about a week ago and after the first time I wore them they were already starting to crease at the base of the tongue (i do alot of crouching). Decided they'd been in my closet since i was about 2, so i might as well protect my investment if I already had them.

Justin


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Tight enough to get the creases out of the leather, in other words, aim for a snug fit. If the trees are too tight, they can distort the shape and/or size of the shoe.


Won't be summed up better than this!


----------



## fp1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Rossini said:


> Won't be summed up better than this!


Can you recommend any particular brand/model?

I'm in the market for a few and I haven't been completely satisfied with the ones I currently own. Thanks.


----------

